# checkboxen auslesen/ansprechen



## fjies (21. Dez 2009)

Guten Abend!
Ich oute mich mal als Javaanfänger.

Leider habe ich das Gefühl, dass es diverse Antworten zu meiner Frage bereits im Netz gibt, aber ich habe nun die Schnauze voll zu suchen, hab einfach nichts gefunden.

Problem: bau einer GUI mit verschiedenen Checkboxen

```
JCheckBox [ ] reiheCheckbox = new JCheckBox[10];
            for (int i = 0; i < reiheCheckbox.length; i++)
            {
                JCheckBox temp;
                temp = new JCheckBox("" + (i+1) + "er Reihe");
                reiheCheckbox[i] = temp;
                
                reiheCheckbox[i].addItemListener(listener);
                             
                multidivReihen.add(reiheCheckbox[i]);
            }
```

Dann möchte ich die Events abfangen und auswerten

```
ItemListener listener = new ItemListener() {
 
            @Override
            public void itemStateChanged(ItemEvent e) {
                   JCheckBox box = (JCheckBox) e.getSource();
     
                System.out.println(box.getLabel());
                
                if(box.getLabel().equals("1er Reihe"))
                {
                    System.out.println("ja, es ist die 1er Reihe!");
                }
                
                if (e.getStateChange() == ItemEvent.SELECTED) {
                    System.out.println("1");
                } else {
                    System.out.println("2");
                }
                //label.setText(String.valueOf(summe));
          };};
```

Dabei bekomme ich zwar den Wert heraus und auch die Beschreibung der Checkbox, aber es kommt folgende Meldung: Warnings from last compilation: ...warning [deprecation] getLabel()in javax...
Was ist das? Was muss ich tun, gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit?

Danke!!!!!!!! Gruß Fjies ???:L


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Dez 2009)

also ersmtal, das ist nur eine warnung, also nicht in panik ausbrechen 

```
/**
     * Returns the label text.
     *
     * @return a <code>String</code> containing the label
     * @deprecated - Replaced by <code>getText</code>
     */
    @Deprecated
    public String getLabel() {
        return getText();
    }
```

benutze einfach direkt getText() anstelle von getLabel() und alles wird gut


----------

